# 65 Gallon Filter System



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey everybody.

So, I've decided that I'm for sure going with a canister filter on a 65 gallon tank. Now I'm trying to figure out what sort of system to set up with my filter. 

As far a choosing a filter goes, I'm looking for a canister filter that would be as simple as possible to clean. I live in an apartment and don't have a slop sink. I'm going to have to do everything in my kitchen.

I like the Eheim Classic 2215, but I've heard it's a mess to maintain. I'm also considering a Fluval 450 and a Marineland Magnum 250 Pro. Any thoughts on any of these? I've heard that canister filters aren't all that great at biological filtering. Would the bio-wheels in the Marineland filter improve on that much?

I want to use an in-line heater in order to keep it out of the tank. Any need for a UV sterilizer?

Thanks a lot in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Fluval FX5 for my 125gal and love it. But if it were me, I'd put on two AC 110 HOB filters and be done with it. Much easier to maintain and less bulkier to deal with.


----------



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't want to use a HOB filter because I need to have this tank as close to the wall as possible. I figure the hoses for a a canister will need much less clearance than a whole filter.

Then there's also the factor of me wanting to tinker with something new. HOB filters... been there, done that.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an fx5 on my 90, its awsome IMO a little too strong i have it turned down to like 80%


----------



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

fx5 is Rena right? I read a couple of reviews saying that the seals on it aren't strong enough to handle pressure from any accessories on the output hose. With an in-line heater, I'm worried about leaks. What do you think?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No its a fluval, and to be honest you get more bang for your buck out of an eheim. I recently went thru the dilema of a fluval or an eheim and you get much better filtration from and eheim for the price then you do the fluvals.

just my .02


I have a 2080 Pro3 and its got wheels which makes it alot easier to clean. I have a slop sink but its no different then a kitchen sink, height and size wise, depth is another story.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just depends on where your price ceiling is.


----------

